# My experimental kernel log thread.



## ma70 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey everyone. For all of us who have used AOSP ROMs on our DINC2s we know (or hopefully know) of the annoying issues that some of our non-stock kernels have. Whether it is in-call volume, multitouch issues, keyboard lag/keyboard registry issues, or just overall audio issues...the problems are there. These kernels I am talking about consist of Aeroevan's 0..8 kernel, Tiamat's 1.1.5 Gingerbread kernel, and the stock CM7 kernel. So what I have done is taken an "experimental" approach to fixing this problem thanks to the idea of an XDA member. I am running Tiamat's most recent "pi day" ICS kernel for the DINC2 (vivow). Right now, I can confirm that the issues above are "fixed" except for the multitouch issue (I never experienced these in the first place due to my activities, but I'll let you know if I come across them with this kernel) and the keyboard issue (because I have only been using this ROM on this kernel for 2 hours)

Here is the TLDR setup:
burntcookie's 2/23 CM 7.2 Vanilla Kang Build
Tiamat's ICS Pi-Day Kernel (314blahblahblah)
crypted's AGPS Patch (probably won't have much to do with anything)
GApps

previously on Aeroevan's CFS 0.8 Kernel. Wiped Dalvik/Normal Cache, then flashed new kernel.


----------



## ma70 (Jan 29, 2012)

Ok, after being bored and noticing the choppiness in scrolling between homescreens, I just scrolled fast through the homescreens many times and ADWLauncher had a force close on me









Although after that the launcher just restarted and all was normal, this is obviously that may have been affected by the ICS vs GB thing. I heard the ramdisk changes in ICS are significant.

EDIT: Okay after a few more hours and stuff, my phone has gotten a lot smoother and no force closes. I'm guessing the phone just needed to cache the home screen or something....which may or may not make sense because I just wiped the dalvik/normal cache and reflashed the new kernel


----------



## bmkindoll (Dec 23, 2011)

Mine really smoothed out after about an hour as well. I am having pretty good luck with this setup actually. The Keyboard is really nice so far.


----------



## ma70 (Jan 29, 2012)

Not an issue I found, but someone else who is trying this kernel as well stated this:

"I found a multitouch issue in a gameboy advanced emulator I use and fixed it by clearing data in settings - application

I play basic games like words/hanging with friends, and drawing so I haven't noticed these issues, but it seems they may appear occasionally. I have to say though, this kernel is flawless so far in my usage (internet/email/basic games) when the kernel is using the smartassv2 kernel, undervolted everything by -50 mV. I love not having to stare at my keyboard as I type, and this is the biggest thing for me. The multitouch issues seem to be in the aeroevan/tiamat kernel's, but I'll take this kernel over aeroevan's for now.


----------



## ma70 (Jan 29, 2012)

Ok, screen completely froze when I typed a LONG text message. This is enough for me to not want to use this kernel anymore. Haha. It's been fun


----------

